# Installing BlueTooth retro-fit kit.



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

BlueTooth kit DIY for E39 sedan with Nav built after 03/02.

Part numbers:
ULF module: 84 21 6 934 552
Installation kit: 84 11 0 30 647
SES Jumper plug: 84 11 0 018 038 (this is for voice control)

Since I got my BlueTooth retro-fit kit yesterday (thanks, Pete!), I thought I'd post a small write-up of how we got it in (thanks, Pete!). Disclaimer: I did not have the car programmed yet to accept this BT kit and I do not have a BT phone yet to make sure it works. And I am also aware that there are instructions for doing the installation, so you don't really need to read this.

First of all, here a pic of what you should get with the kit:









Then, I just followed the installation manual that came with the kit:

--- Microphone is installed in the roof, where your light, universal garage door opener and sun-roof switches are located. It's easier to just pry the lights out with you bare hands, then slide the rest of the panel down towards the front of the car and pull it down.










There is a 3 pin black connector wire, plug it into the mic and then just snap the mic in place.

--- Taking the center arm-rest is easy. Insert your fingers into the small storage tray underneath the vents, and push up. Then just pry it out with a screwdriver. Slide the vents down, you'll see two screws. Unscrew those and get the whole arm-rest off and you'll see 3 wires.



















Then, according to instructions, I applied some "adhesion promoter" to the surface of the BT antennae and the tray, stuck the sticky tape on the antennae. I recommend plugging the antennae in before gluing to the tray. There's only one wire there that will fit the antenna.










Then you have to take out the tray out of the center arm-rest that you removed. I have no idea how to do it properly. There are two catches that hold it in place, they are located on the sides and closer to the rear. After some wresting with it, it came out. Then you just snap the new tray in (its wires go through the arm-rest, obviously).










And finally, you connect those two wires from the new tray with the remaining wires in the tray. Put it all back together to same way you took it apart, and you're done with it.










--- Then comes the hard part, installing the ULF module. First of all, locate a small peelable sticker that says "BLUETOOTH PASSKEY". Stick onto the plastic card that comes with the kit. You'll need this passkey to pair your phone with the car's system.

You'll be placing the ULF module on the left side of your trunk, above the NAV unit (right at the top of the stack). Wires needed (big 54 pin connector and "FAKRA" connector that looked just like the one we did in the center console) here are going to be somewhere around the wheel well, you might need to unfasten the trunk lining around the wheel well to get those wires out. To unfasten it, get something thin and sharp and just pry out the clip.

Since my car is one the last E39s built, I did not need to install the new mounting bracket that some people might need. If your car was built after 03/02 but before 08/02, you'll need it. Part #s: 84 13 6 924 547 (nav) or 84 13 6 924 546 (no nav)

Then you just slide the clips into their places (you'll see indentations on the mounting bracket that'll help you figure out how the clip is supposed to be put on). I plugged in the black 54 pin connector (slide the bar down, plug it in, slide the bar up to secure it) and then proceeded to bolting the module down. Don't plug in the FAKRA connector just yet, because it will be in your way of screwing one of the bolts in. Bolting it in place is not as easy as it sounds, since the space there is VERY limited. You'd better have a friend with slender hands, that all I have to say  I've actually lost one mounting clip and one bolt, so my unit is hold in place by only two bolts. We'll see how it works out.










--- While you are there, you'll probably need to plug the SES jumper too. Depending on your car's configuration you might already have one. The wire needed for this is in the same location as the previous two wires needed for the ULF module, it's a blue connector with a white bar. Slide the bar down, plug in the jumper, slide the bar up to secure it.

That's all I've done at the moment. Now I need to get the car programmed (instructions for that are in the installation manual), it looks like it's a very easy procedure. Then I'll need to get myself a BlueTooth phone before I actually know if I plugged everything in correctly. I'll be able to determine that on September 4th, when I get my Siemens S55. I'll post and update when that happens.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Excellent write-up !

And congrats on your S55 decision :angel: :thumbup:


----------



## bmw4bmw (Aug 13, 2003)

*Nice!!!!*

How much was the kit and where did you get it?


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

bmw4bmw said:


> How much was the kit and where did you get it?


I got it for MSRP, which was US $548.10 for the three parts that I got. And a friend of mine got it for me from a dealership in Buffalo. Crevier is also starting to ship them out and they also sell for MSRP.

Edit: that 548 for three parts is actually with a 10% BMW CCA discount...so if you are not a member, the price is going to be higher.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Excellent write-up !
> 
> And congrats on your S55 decision :angel: :thumbup:


Thanks, Alex! 3 weeks wait, though.... :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

I read, maybe here that the E39 needs to be a MY2001 or newer does anyone know if that is correct.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

gr8330 said:


> I read, maybe here that the E39 needs to be a MY2001 or newer does anyone know if that is correct.


The retro-fit kit that I've got is for 03/02 or later build dates. I don't know if BMW will come up with an official retro-fit kit for older cars.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Excellent write-up !
> 
> And congrats on your S55 decision :angel: :thumbup:


I was checking out the SL55 last week and I was surprised that it is NOT a BT phone. Good looking anyway - for a Siemens mobile phone.

BTW rost, you are a brave fellow for undertaking such a massive retro-fit on your own! :thumbup:

Hell, I take my E39 to the dealership even to have the windows washed ... :eeps:

-


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Hell, I take my E39 to the dealership even to have the windows washed ... :eeps:
> 
> -


Well, with your Apple Cinema 23' display and all, I'm sure you can afford that. Me, I have to cut corners 

And anyhow, I'll have to pony up the cash at the end, it seems. We can't get the damn thing to work, so I'm dropping it off at the dealership on monday. I'm sure they'll charge reasonably :eeps:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

rost12 said:


> Well, with your Apple Cinema 23' display and all, I'm sure you can afford that. Me, I have to cut corners
> 
> And anyhow, I'll have to pony up the cash at the end, it seems. We can't get the damn thing to work, so I'm dropping it off at the dealership on monday. I'm sure they'll charge reasonably :eeps:


LOL. No one will forgive me for that display purchase. :tsk:

* Note to self: do not mention 2 GHz G5 order.

I am sure that those fellows will get it working for you - and since it is most of the way done, hopefully it will not cost an arm or leg. They will probably be impressed as well with your DIY!

Ironically, I stopped by to see my salesman an hour ago (at his request - two E60 sedans are on display) "for a cup of coffee" and for some reason, he gave me a leather gear selector as a gift. So I drove to the service department to have it installed! :rofl:

Right.

:eeps:

-


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> LOL. No one will forgive me for that display purchase. :tsk:
> 
> * Note to self: do not mention 2 GHz G5 order.


You definitely SUCK !!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> You definitely SUCK !!


 :dunno:

I thought it would help editing movies with this:

-


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

rost12 said:


> Thanks, Alex! 3 weeks wait, though.... :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


Out of curiosity, what does the S55 cost in Canada? CND or USD.

-


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> :dunno:
> 
> I thought it would help editing movies with this:
> 
> -


 :tsk: :tsk: :tsk: :tsk:

Damn, wish we had the Flame Board still.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> :tsk: :tsk: :tsk: :tsk:
> 
> Damn, wish we had the Flame Board still.


Speaking of flames.

I took my 3 year old MiniDV camcorder to Sony in March, to have new firmware installed and a few other minor tweaks (it worked poorly in low light).

When they hadn't called me by June to come and pick up the camera, I went to see them with my receipt. They looked at my receipt and told me, "Oh yeah, your camera was destroyed in the fire." To which I replied, "What fire?"

Right.

They had a major fire, lost hundreds of repaired and un-repaired Sony items. The kicker was that their insurance DID NOT COVER all of the damaged equipment they had in their shop.

However, after some long conversations with their insurance company (same company that I had home owner's insurance with) they came up with the goods. Threats from my new home owner's insurance company helped immensely.

Two weeks ago, I ordered the Sony TVR-950 MiniDV camera + massive Lithiumion battery + X 0.7 Sony wide angle lense + smart shoe zoom microphone from B & H Photo Video in NYC. I am now back in business!

So, I may suck for the Canon 10D + L glass, the G4 + 23" cinema display, my wife's hot girlfriends, the four-week M5 loaner, and whatever else it was, but this one was purely and simply an act of good luck! :eeps:

Flame me when I finally get a 540iA ... I need a V8 ... I am suffering after that M5 ... 

Sorry for the hijack, rost. Baumann brings out the best in me. :yikes:

-


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Out of curiosity, what does the S55 cost in Canada? CND or USD.
> 
> -


I'd tell you if they were sold in this village of a country  
I'm leaving for Russia on monday. One week drinking bash  So, in russia S55s (only cell phones, sadly) are sold for $330-350 US.

And no need to apologize, my friend, we desperately needed fresh ammo for our :nono::nono::nono::nono::nono:ing about your kewl life  23'' display is old news by now


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

rost12 said:


> And no need to apologize, my friend, we desperately needed fresh ammo for our :nono::nono::nono::nono::nono:ing about your kewl life  23'' display is old news by now


Don't worry, Rost. I'm waiting for the day when Patrick will post his M5 pictures. I have already registered the domain 'Patricksucks'. Then I'll launch the site


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

Very cool post. I stickied for now since so many people have been interested in the BT kits... This is BMWtips material! 

-DanB


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

DanB said:


> Very cool post. I stickied for now since so many people have been interested in the BT kits... This is BMWtips material!
> 
> -DanB


It might be, when I complete it (i.e. get the darned thing to work)


----------



## hynt20 (Aug 10, 2003)

rost12 said:


> It might be, when I complete it (i.e. get the darned thing to work)


Hi did you get any further forward getting you bluetooth install working ?

I am sitting on the fence.... waiting... :yikes:


----------



## js19707 (Apr 21, 2003)

hynt20 said:


> Hi did you get any further forward getting you bluetooth install working ?
> 
> I am sitting on the fence.... waiting... :yikes:


i just did my own bluetooth install on my '03 e39 (nav, dsp) today.

i bought my bluetooth retrofit kit when i was in germany (at niederlassung). the part number was : 84 64 0 302 171

the kit included a couple of metal harnesses that i didn't need, and another armrest.

i followed rost12's instructions, and in spite of the fact that this was the first time i had done any kind of mod to my new car, it was surprisingly easy.

my kit didn't include an SES jumper plug, but as it turned out, i already had one installed! 

my kit also had a few pieces of "weatherstripping", each about 4" long. i'm not sure what they were for, but i didn't end up using them. anybody know what these were supposed to be for? i also had a few extra screws and a bunch of unused cable straps.

and, finally, my car didn't seem to require any programming. as soon as i put everything back together and started the car, it seemed to recognize the bluetooth kit installation and voice recognition.

i tried it out with a T68i and here are my thoughts:

1) voice recognition is COOL! it works really well dialing numbers and giving nav commands ("Scale 1/4 mile", "route map", etc). :bigpimp:

2) i found a couple of matching connectors in the rear wheel well that were unplugged. they seem like they want to be plugged in.. should i plug them in? will that do anything (good, bad)? 

3) i had some initial difficulty pairing, and some subsequent difficulty getting the phone and the car. i figured out that the system only worked when the phone was directly on top of the bluetooth antenna (on the center console). if the phone was in my pocket, it didn't work. did i screw up installation of the bluetooth antenna? do i actually really need to take it to the dealer and have them code the car for bluetooth? is there something else to be done? after the car detects the phone, it works ok, but i still pick up some static. i don't think it's my cell phone coverage, so again, i wonder if the bluetooth antenna isn't working (well). :tsk:

so far, i've only tried this one phone.. i'll see if i can scare up another bluetooth device to test with.

has anyone else run into similar issues?


----------



## avionics12 (Jun 7, 2003)

js19707 said:


> i just did my own bluetooth install on my '03 e39 (nav, dsp) today.
> 
> i bought my bluetooth retrofit kit when i was in germany (at niederlassung). the part number was : 84 64 0 302 171
> 
> ...


I have an 03 540i/6 and have had a couple of BT problems. I too have the Sony Ericsson T68i phone. The phone would continously disconnect and reconnect on its own and the phonebook would not automatically transfer new entries. On the advice of JS I got a replacement T68i and all works well now. I got in touch with customer care at AT&T and was told that they are receiving several reports of BT issues with the T68i like short range coverage and a higher percentage of dropped calls. I have a Sony Ericsson T616 on its way to try it out on the BT system.

There are a couple of coax cables in the main wire bundle on the left rear side where the BT ULF module is. I can only suspect that they are for an external antenna for the BT cradle in the armrest (which I believe is not available in the US). You may want to check your BT antenna connection under the armrest. I looked at mine and although it looked connected it wasn't "locked".


----------



## js19707 (Apr 21, 2003)

avionics12 said:


> On the advice of JS I got a replacement T68i and all works well now.
> 
> There are a couple of coax cables in the main wire bundle on the left rear side where the BT ULF module is. I can only suspect that they are for an external antenna for the BT cradle in the armrest (which I believe is not available in the US). You may want to check your BT antenna connection under the armrest. I looked at mine and although it looked connected it wasn't "locked".


Thanks! I'll try out another BT device, and I'll double-check my BT antenna connection to make sure it's locked.

Sorry, I was going to post a picture of the wires in the wheel well, but it was too dark last night to take a pic; you're right, i was referring to the 2 "extra" coax cables in the main wire bundle. they both had pink connectors on the end, one female and one male, so it looked like they could be joined together.

i'm not sure what is on the other end of those cables, but one end was labelled "GSM" so I suspect you're right that it is the wire for the external cell antenna.

what is curious, though, is that the bluetooth antenna that is under my armrest was connected to a coax cable that also had a pink connector.. but the coax cable that i plugged into the ULF was white (and labelled "WDCT").

is there any way i can tell whether that is the correct wire, short of trying to trace the wire all the way back to the center console?

for those who have done this install, what color was the connector of the coax cable under the armrest used to connect to the bluetooth antenna?


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

The connectors in the center arm-rest were pink. The antennae one for ULF module is supposed to be white.

I've got myself Nokia 3650, pairing was easy and the phone and the car stay paired (I've only been playing with it for two hours now, though). I threw the phone on the back seat, still worked. I didn't get my phone-book, though, I'll work on that.

Btw, did you guys know that there are two black 54 pin connectors in the trunk that you can plug into the ULF module? Well, I do now, and it cost me 284 cdn to find out :banghead: 

Cheers.


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

rost12 said:


> I'd tell you if they were sold in this village of a country
> I'm leaving for Russia on monday. One week drinking bash  So, in russia S55s (only cell phones, sadly) are sold for $330-350 US.


 Can you get ATT Wireless?? They have S56 witch is same as S55 but two band instead three band phone. You can save some money, and if you do dicade to get it in Russia don't fill bad I paid over $400 for mine.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

03BMW330 said:


> Can you get ATT Wireless?? They have S56 witch is same as S55 but two band instead three band phone. You can save some money, and if you do dicade to get it in Russia don't fill bad I paid over $400 for mine.


Nope, no ATT in Canada. And yeah, I was mistaken thinking S55 would work here - it's euro-only. And since S56 is not sold in Russia, I got myself Nokia 3650.


----------



## hynt20 (Aug 10, 2003)

js19707 said:


> i just did my own bluetooth install on my '03 e39 (nav, dsp) today.
> 
> i bought my bluetooth retrofit kit when i was in germany (at niederlassung). the part number was : 84 64 0 302 171
> 
> ...


I had the exact same problem with the BT antenna.... had the wrong "white" connector in use... the real one.... is hidden almost directly behind the right hand side of the "frame". I was getting crap coverage with the BT antenna, and after talking it over and moving the phone around I concluded that either the cnx was loose, the antenna was dead (it has nothing not to work), or I had the wrong cable.

I took my multimeter and "buzzed" out and discovered that the cable I thought as did lots of people that was supposed to go to the blue tooth/voice unit was the wrong one. Took me 30 secs to look around and discover the little correct little sucker hiding at the back. "Buzzed" it out (power to the car off and disconnected), and hey presto I had it.

You will know when you see it the white connector is about 1 inch in length, it's pretty big compared to the others.

Put everything back together and hey presto..... Bluetooth is strong inside and outside the car as advertised !!!!!!!!!!
:thumbup: :bigpimp: :rofl:

I also discovered that with the T68i your mileage will vary when it comes to profiles, for some reason mine wants to use the "in car profile" (not a bad guess I thought) but according to people on the other end of the phone call it kinda sucks.

I made sure all the cnx etc where secure... yeah I know that means taking the darn console off again......(not a big deal)....

for me I found nothing wrong, even checked the mic etc etc

so as a last resort I changed my profile back to "normal" and my test caller was very happy with the results :bigpimp:

BTW in finding the fixes to these "issues" I also discovered a the t68i has had lots of s/w upgrades. Called T-mobile, they said call Sony E. Called Sony E. they said, no such thing, called Sony E. UK, they were very helpful told me how to find the sw ver etc etc, and that I was like 6 rev behind the current ver being used in the UK.

Called Sony E. back in the US... got... er...................

then the 877 for Sony E. direct, who surprise surprise are closed for the weekend, please call back Monday.

Why do I want the latest ver of s/w on my t68i ?

Well I am happy with the BT in the BMW, but...... I can't seem to transfer my phonebook from the phone to the car..... (kinda was looking for that). 
Wanted to know if the profiles for the car had improved, thus I can use the "in car" profile.

AND I HATE BEING BEHIND IN SW !! 

OH...

Also I didn't have any programming done by BMW, so the system is "working" without any help from the dealer, so perhaps a s/w update from BMW might get the phone book to work, anyone else got this feature working ?

Hopefully my learning curve can help some of you !!


----------



## js19707 (Apr 21, 2003)

hynt20 said:


> I had the exact same problem with the BT antenna.... had the wrong "white" connector in use... the real one.... is hidden almost directly behind the right hand side of the "frame". I was getting crap coverage with the BT antenna, and after talking it over and moving the phone around I concluded that either the cnx was loose, the antenna was dead (it has nothing not to work), or I had the wrong cable.


 :bigpimp: i made the same discovery yesterday! after being totally swamped by work for the past couple of weeks, i finally got a chance to take the console off, check the BT antenna connection as suggested, and still didn't have any luck.

So then I tried experimenting with another BT phone (Sony Ericsson T610) and it was still pretty bad. So then i tried putting the phone in the trunk, on top of the trunk liner, and it sounded perfect.. :thumbup:

so, then, i started rooting around the wheel well, looking for other wires. i found the one you described--the connectors on this end match the one connected to the BT antenna. the wire was taped back to the rest of the wire bundle, so i had to cut it free.

once i plugged it in, the difference was amazing. i haven't tried it with the T68i that I was using to test before.

i was a little worried about plugging it into the ULF module without knowing what it was, but i didn't have a multimeter handy, and i was feeling adventurous.. that was probably stupid, but i got lucky this time. :tsk:

So, now the question is.. what was that other wire for? (the "other" coaxial cable with the short white connector and a "WDCT" tag on it)


----------



## hynt20 (Aug 10, 2003)

So, now the question is.. what was that other wire for? (the "other" coaxial cable with the short white connector and a "WDCT" tag on it)[/QUOTE]

Now that is a good question, although I can see it now, we will ask what does the "WDCT" cable do, get an answer and then we are going to ask, ok what does the other 10 "loose" cables do ??? Ok, I admit it I want to know............ :dunno:

Did you get your software updated ???


----------



## js19707 (Apr 21, 2003)

hynt20 said:


> Did you get your software updated ???


no, my 04/03 production e39 didn't require any coding.

of course, i still haven't figured out how to transfer phone book entries to my car.. :dunno:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

js19707 said:


> no, my 04/03 production e39 didn't require any coding.
> 
> of course, i still haven't figured out how to transfer phone book entries to my car.. :dunno:


Does your "Emergency" function work without coding?


----------



## hynt20 (Aug 10, 2003)

re Does your "Emergency" function work without coding?

:dunno: 

I just went to the local Dealer, and had them "code" the car, made no diff to the phonebook etc. I have an "SOS" feature which appears to work, it selects the number, but I have not pressed "dial" to try it.

Meanwhile I spoke to Sony Er. and am getting my phone's software ugraded, have to send the phone away for a couple of days. So with fingers crossed, I will have an updated t68i, correct code in the car and everything should be working well.... Else I am going to have to source another BT phone, and I really don't want to spent $$$ doing that to find I have the same problems.......

Anyone local to Dayton, OH have a BT phone they want to try out in my 540 ??????


----------



## hynt20 (Aug 10, 2003)

Update........

:bigpimp: 

I now have the phonebook on my BMW.... apparently the s/w on my T68i is way out of date.... so I had to manually force the upload of the phonebook to the car.


So how did I do this ???

Well the cryptic info in the Manual states that this should happen automatically depending on the ver of s/w on the cellphone, and to manually upload the phonebook, can be done when the ULF is in "setup" mode.... the problem is that it does not tell you how to get the unit into setup mode.


So playing around I found out what you need to do.....


after you go through the pairing process, and before you cycle the ignition, you simply go into the menu on your BT phone, on the t68i I went into contacts, and found an option to transfer the contents via bluetooth, (option is greyed out normally), I suspect the ULF is actually transmitting more info in this mode. Simply send via bluetooth, and withing 10 secs (depending on the size of your phonebook/contact list), your phonebook will be transferred to the car.

Cycle the ignition

and when you re-start, and go into the phone menu you should be able to see your contact list. Word of warning... if you have multiple entries for one person.... (w) fred (h) fred (m) fred, you need to cycle through those to get the right number.

Also... on the radio display, the buttons will show Fred Fred Fred, each one represents the different numbers (w), (h), (m). could be confusing.

anyway I am up and running and very happy. Although I will be over the moon when I get the s/w updated on the t68I. Anyone need the info for the update process ping me


----------



## puzzle_spray (Oct 22, 2003)

Hello everyone! I'm a new poster and new owner of my first BMW. I think I got one of the last remaining *new* 2003 5 series in Southern California. BMW forced my hand by redesigning the 5 series. Not that the '04's look bad, but I definitely prefer the now 'older' styling ( :thumbup: ). I had to call almost all the dealers in a 90 mile radius to find the one I wanted. I got a jet black 2003 530iA with premium and sport packages, Steptronic trans., Xenon headlights, and Nav. System. 

Anyway, I just wanted to say hi, introduce myself and thank everyone who posts here regularly for all the information here on this site. I just got my car this past Sunday (10/19/03) and was surfing the web looking for a way to get Bluetooth working with it. Thanks to this thread I know exactly where to start. I knew there had to be a way to avoid the $1,600 the dealer wants to install it.

Anyway, thanks again everyone!


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

hynt20 said:


> Hopefully my learning curve can help some of you !!


It sure did, but a picture of the elusive antenna wire would help even more? I'm at the exact same spot in my install, and can't figure out what to plug in to the antenna slot on the ULF module.

Anyone got a pic of that sucker?

Thanks - Sam


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Here's a picture of the FAKRA connector. The correct one is straight with the purple tab WITHOUT the WDT label.










Hope this helps....JL


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

SRFast said:


> Here's a picture of the FAKRA connector. The correct one is straight with the purple tab WITHOUT the WDT label.
> 
> Hope this helps....JL


Awesome! That is the one that I used. Now all I need is a BT phone to see if I got it right.

I wonder why no one ever mentioned the purple tab until now. That's certainly a differentiator.

Thanks a million.

Sam


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

kneebiters said:


> I wonder why no one ever mentioned the purple tab until now. That's certainly a differentiator.


'Cause the cables in the arm-rest for BT antenna are the same colour 

If you have everything plugged in correctly you should have a middle light lit up red, "ACTIVATE PHONE" message in the phone menu and you should be able to initialize the BlueTooth pairing procedure... When you get the phone you'll be able to test how the mic and BT antenna work


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

rost12 said:


> 'Cause the cables in the arm-rest for BT antenna are the same colour
> 
> If you have everything plugged in correctly you should have a middle light lit up red, "ACTIVATE PHONE" message in the phone menu and you should be able to initialize the BlueTooth pairing procedure... When you get the phone you'll be able to test how the mic and BT antenna work


Thanks Rost. I do have the light and the activate phone message. Curiously, I also have a faulty airbag indicator light to go along with it. Any ideas on what I did? Perhaps a jogged a wire loose somewhere...

Cheers.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

kneebiters said:


> Any ideas on what I did?


Not really... I am not aware of any airbag related wires that run anywhere in the vicinity of locations required for BT install. A coincidence? They do happen


----------

